# Fibromyalgia: the Misunderstood Disease



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIhttp://www.newswise.com/articles/view/530528/?sc=rsmn


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Thanks for posting this article!I already posted it here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=87770Just wanted to make sure and let everyone know, so no one gets confused and thinks it's a different article! Thanks for thinking of us Eric.


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

OMG! (*quotes article*):"“Although right now there are no drugs approved to treat fibromyalgia, within three years it its likely that there will be three, if not four, drugs specifically approved to treat the condition,” he says.These drugs fall into two general classes. One class raises the levels of neurotransmitters that normally stop the spread of pain, while another class lowers the levels of neurotransmitters that normally increase the spread of pain."I can't tell you how happy I am to have read this! Even to be able to have some hope --- that's such a wonderful thing! Thanks, you guys, for posting it.Angie in Texas, US


----------

